# Bangkok Post newspaper warns of steroids crackdown in Thailand



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Bangkok Post newspaper warns of steroids crackdown in Thailand The Narcotics Suppression Bureau (NSB), US Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA) and law enforcement officers from other countries are working together to clamp down on the problem. The markets are in Asia, the US, Europe, South America and Australia, said Sangsuraya Karnasut, commander of NSB Division 1. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

